

Can the Bitcoin market absorb hundreds of millions in institutional capital? - madcat123
http://pando.com/2014/03/25/can-the-bitcoin-market-absorb-hundreds-of-millions-in-institutional-capital-were-about-to-find-out/

======
ajarmst
Absorb it? It can make it DISAPPEAR COMPLETELY!

